# Ganze Web-Seiten herunterladen



## gavanaa (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

und zwar hab ich eine Webseite die ich dringend auf CD haben will! Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich sie ganz herunteralden kann,
d.h. mit Dateien, links und alles was dazu gehört.
Ich habs schon mit dem ie probiert (offline verfügbar machen), das geht da aber auch nicht so ganz richtig.
gibts dafür irgend ein Programm?



p.s.: das ist die seite ----->  Teles 

vielen dank


----------



## lohokla (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze dafür die shareware WEBzip. Unter google sollten sich aber auch viele andere Programme dazu finden lassen...


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Oktober 2003)

unter unix/linux/windows + cygwin

wget -c htt://www....


----------



## Klon (27. Oktober 2003)

Der Klassiker:
Teleport 

Auch nett:
NetGrabber (http://www.fuzzsoft.com/)

Oder die WGet Portation von Windows
http://studwww.ugent.be/~bpuype/wget/


----------



## kivat (18. November 2003)

Versuche es mit HTTrack Website Copier der ist nicht schlecht.

http://www.httrack.com


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2003)

Yoah, HTTrack kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen!


----------

